# Sharing Logic tips and tricks



## Vik

Someone suggested in another thread that it would be useful with more Logic tips and tricks, so here's a thread everyone can use to share are find tips.

I'll start:
If you want to replace only a part of a region in an easy way as possible, enable Content Punch. You can do this by clicking on the Replace icon:






Then, select Context Punch from the contextual menu (try a long click):






That's it. As long as the Replace icon is active (orange color), all you need to do is to start recording before the area in question - and play something when you come to the area you want to replace. Logic will remove the old material in that area, and keep what you played.

Also: note the brilliant implementation of Save as defaults/Apply defaults, which means that you can tell Logic that you want this mode in your other projects as well.


(The other thread is here, and is about real time tweaking of CC parameters with Logic's modifier plugin).


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Does it start re ording when you start playing, or do you need to select a range?


----------



## Vik

Neither, at least on the surface. 

You don't need to select a range, and it will only replace the area where you have entered new notes. Just press record from anywhere before your target area - and start to play wherever you want to replace the existing notes with new notes. 

Example: you want to replace a few notes in bar 16/17, but not replace the whole bar. If you follow the method above, you just play the notes you want to replace the old notes with (at the correct location). Nothin else to do, and that's why I think this function deserves more attention. The old notes will be muted once you start to play, and when you are done, press stop. Then you'll see that the old notes are kept from where you stopped playing (and, of course in the area before you played something).


----------



## WindcryMusic

Apologies if the following is well known information, but I only learned about it yesterday, and consider it pretty powerful:

A couple of years back Logic Pro X added a "Dual Mono" option when instantiating plugins, which assigns a separate monophonic version of the plugin to each of the channels. I'd not looked at that feature until yesterday, when I read that the Dual Mono mode could also be configured to use Mid/Side instead of simply Left/Right. Which means that, even for a plugin that doesn't have innate M/S capability, one can add it to the channel as Dual Mono, then click on the gear icon on the Dual Mono toolbar and change the plugin to M/S. One can even then disable the M channel in order to only have the S channel processed (theoretically saving CPU). A pretty powerful concept, in my opinion, which can really expand the aural vistas of just about any plugin that doesn't have M/S built in. I've started using this to add saturation to just the sides of a stereo image, and am being blown away by the results.

Here are a few screenshots to help describe this visually. Adding the plugin in Dual Mono mode:







In the plugin window, selecting the gear icon to go to the Dual Mono config page:






Then changing the drop list at the bottom of the Dual Mono config screen to select M/S mode:






Deactivating plugin processing on the Mid channel (the dot on the "Mid" button on the toolbar seems to indicate that processing on the channel has been disabled):






And finally, selecting the Side channel to modify the plugin's parameters for that channel.


----------



## Vik

If you quickly want to assign a key command to a menu entry: click on the menu entry question while pressing the Control key. This will open the Key Command window and select that command for you, so you can use one of the four Learn buttons to assign that menu function to a key command or something else.


----------



## Vik

Here's another one, although with limited use for VI-users, since it unfortunately only works for pan, sends and volume, and not for CC1, CC11 and the other stuff we use:

Logic has an automation mode/functionscalled 'Relative'. This allows us to for instance have two volume automation lanes; one main lane, and another one which modifies what you have recorded or entered in the main lane:






There's also a function called Consolidate Absolute and Relative Automation.





You can use this in a situation like the one in the pic above, and the result will look like this:


----------



## ironbut

Thanks Vik.
That last one is like Trim in Pro Tools and I've been hoping there was something like it in Logic.
Super useful for someone like me who always has to go back and "trim" the volume after riding the fader just the way I want it but the other tracks in the mix eventually push it into the background.


----------



## Vik

I have posted these in the other threads, before, but here they are again. Old features, I know - but still very useful.


----------



## Vik

If you want to reduce your Logic project file sizes, you can do it (as mentioned by @babylonwaves in another recent thread) by going here:






Opening that window will take you to this window:





Tip: Save the project just before you clean it up, then - after you have cleaned it up: don't save. The cleaning has already happened in the actual saved file, and once you start saving again (even without having done any changes) the file size will increase.


----------



## Garry

I recently came across Mike Baggstrom's channel: there's a list of them here. He has some great videos: he delivers them quickly and concisely, usually in about 5 'tips' (and his 'Bonus tip'). I haven't watched any that I didn't learn something in. Highly recommended. MusicTechHelpguy is also wonderful, but his videos are typically longer and more in depth; Mike's are quick and to the point, and so very digestible. These are the 2 best Logic teachers I've found on Youtube so far.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

WindcryMusic said:


> Apologies if the following is well known information, but I only learned about it yesterday, and consider it pretty powerful:
> 
> A couple of years back Logic Pro X added a "Dual Mono" option when instantiating plugins, which assigns a separate monophonic version of the plugin to each of the channels. I'd not looked at that feature until yesterday, when I read that the Dual Mono mode could also be configured to use Mid/Side instead of simply Left/Right. Which means that, even for a plugin that doesn't have innate M/S capability, one can add it to the channel as Dual Mono, then click on the gear icon on the Dual Mono toolbar and change the plugin to M/S. One can even then disable the M channel in order to only have the S channel processed (theoretically saving CPU). A pretty powerful concept, in my opinion, which can really expand the aural vistas of just about any plugin that doesn't have M/S built in. I've started using this to add saturation to just the sides of a stereo image, and am being blown away by the results.
> 
> Here are a few screenshots to help describe this visually. Adding the plugin in Dual Mono mode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the plugin window, selecting the gear icon to go to the Dual Mono config page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then changing the drop list at the bottom of the Dual Mono config screen to select M/S mode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deactivating plugin processing on the Mid channel (the dot on the "Mid" button on the toolbar seems to indicate that processing on the channel has been disabled):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, selecting the Side channel to modify the plugin's parameters for that channel.



Ahh, the lovely new plug-in I just bought from PA :D

Thanks for this!


----------



## stonzthro

Vik said:


> If you want to reduce your Logic project file sizes, you can do it (as mentioned by @babylonwaves in another recent thread) by going here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening that window will take you to this window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tip: Save the project just before you clean it up, then - after you have cleaned it up: don't save. The cleaning has already happened in the actual saved file, and once you start saving again (even without having done any changes) the file size will increase.


I have a key command for this, and as strange as it sounds, if you run the command twice, sometimes the file size will decrease even more the second time. Really weird!


----------



## Vik

stonzthro said:


> I have a key command for this, and as strange as it sounds, if you run the command twice, sometimes the file size will decrease even more the second time. Really weird!


I noticed the same thing: cleaning up twice sometimes removes more than doing it once.


----------



## WindcryMusic

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Ahh, the lovely new plug-in I just bought from PA :D
> 
> Thanks for this!



No problem! And great plugin choice, by the way. I've bought quite a few more PA plugins since then, but I think HG-2 is still my favorite by a country mile. "Magic pixie dust", indeed.


----------



## Garry

Some good Logic workflow tips here, from the best Logic tutor on the internet, MusicTechHelpGuy (though in this, the ones presented are fairly basic, so you may already be familiar - so this one is probably aimed a newer Logic users).


----------



## Eloy

Latency and setting up Logic Pro - fantastic!


----------



## Vik

Just a quick tip in case someone aren't aware of this: if you want custom icons on your tracks, you can take a quick screen shot of an any area of your display (press Command-Shift-4 and rubber band the area you want to capture), and then just drag the new screenshot onto the the track you want this icon on. This makes it easer to get a quick overview of which libraries you have on your tracks.


----------



## Dewdman42

holy crap that's awesome, I had no idea we could do that. Do you know if the image is added somewhere for future projects or just saved with the project?


----------



## Vik

Once you have made an icon this way, it will become available in all other projects. Just look in the Custom Icons section:


----------



## Blackster

Don't forget these: https://musicintervaltheory.academy/members-area/m-i-t-a-technology/logic-part-1/


----------



## Vik

Here's a small collection of tips that can be useful if you have performance issues with Logic when you use it with Kontakt or other samplers.

Check out this thread for advice about a free app (Memory Diag) which monitors Logic's memory use in real time​
Don't use Kontakt's memory server unless you know what you do or need an urgent workaround - it may be helpful in some cases but also makes your system slower. It shouldn't be needed at all if you run Logic in 64-bit mode​
Experiment with Kontakt's preload settings​
Use the Global Purge function in Kontakt, and purge all samples from your project. When you start playback again, Kontakt will only load the samples it needs. Before you start playback again, it may be a good idea to use the Recycle Memory function in Memory Drag (or similar in other apps). It isn't really global AFAIK; it seems you need to do these for each of your channel strips.


​

Don't activate Kontakt's multiprocessor function – since you most likely already have multiprocessing happening in Logic.





Check out this thread for advice like creating a dummy track which isn't a VI track and have that selected during playback or enabling multithreading in Logic for playback only.​
Don't listen to the advice above if users with more experience than myself chime in with better advice. ​


----------



## Vik

Here's another tip: Use the Patch function.

If you click on the little Save-button in the lower right corner of this pic, you can save Patches. They include more than Channel Strip settings (Articulation sets, for instance, Smart Controls and routing settings.)








There are different kinds off Patches. A Patch can, for instance, be a Track Stack containing your favourite cellos. If you click on a patch in the patch list, it is temporarily loaded into your track (yes, the whole track stack) for previewing, and if the Patch is a Track Stack you can open it and check out how each of these cellos sound in the project you currently work on. You can also record enable more than one of them (inside the Track Stack); and check out how they sound layered.

But the Track Stack can also be your five layer Kontakt instruments, or a single sound, or something completely different.

When you click on another saved Patch, your previous Patch is overwritten by the new one.

More info in Logic's Help menu:


----------



## ReelToLogic

Garry said:


> I recently came across Mike Baggstrom's channel: there's a list of them here. He has some great videos: he delivers them quickly and concisely, usually in about 5 'tips' (and his 'Bonus tip'). I haven't watched any that I didn't learn something in. Highly recommended. MusicTechHelpguy is also wonderful, but his videos are typically longer and more in depth; Mike's are quick and to the point, and so very digestible. These are the 2 best Logic teachers I've found on Youtube so far.



I just watched Mike's "51 Logic Pro Tips" video and learned several new shortcuts I had not been aware of. Really well done! Link to Video => 51 Logic Pro Tips


----------



## dgburns

Vik said:


> I noticed the same thing: cleaning up twice sometimes removes more than doing it once.



Lol, that just about sums up Logic


----------



## BassClef

I'm fairly new to Logic and just learned this yesterday. If I have recorded a region with too much deviation between loud and soft notes (note velocity) I can compress that data. This reduces the loud notes and increases the quiet notes while maintaining the dynamic character of the region. 

This is done in the "region" section of the "inspector" window. You simply select or type in a percentage that you want the dynamics decreased. You can also increase the dynamic rage as well by entering a percentage greater than 100.


----------



## Garry

A great recent and in-depth video here on mixing in Logic:


----------



## Jdiggity1

Figured this thread deserved a sticky


----------



## BassClef

Thanks for posting that... quite a few good things covered in that video. I'm pretty new at Logic and VI orchestral work. Does all of his workflow port over to orchestral music? Such as... do you "gain stage" all tracks or just those with loud passages. For example, would you bring a very quiet violin passage up to his -18db average "sweet spot", or leave it alone?


----------



## Vik

This isn't exactly a tip or trick, but nevertheless: I've recently seen some rumours about OSX Catalina maybe being released already on October 4th. Since backwards compatibility between Logic OS X currently (and in general?) means that Logic is compatible with the current (Mohave) and previous (High Sierra) MacOS version, and since High Sierra will possibly won't be the previous anymore from October 4th, it's probably a very good idea to download Mojave before October 4th, even if you're not planning to install it yet.


----------



## tmhuud

Vik said:


> it's probably a very good idea to download Mojave before October 4th, even if you're not planning to install it yet.



That is a very good point!


----------



## gsilbers

small but useful one. if you have a channel strip with a lot of plugins and want to turn them off all at once then click and hold the first plugin "on" button (next to the insert) and drag down while still clicking.

same for the mixer if you have 20 channel strips with 20 plugins each, just highlight all channel and click and hold>drag down on one of the "on/off" plugin insert buttons and all of 20x20 plugins will be turned off or on.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Is there any shortcut to raise/lower the sustain pedal cc in the piano roll? (While editing in the piano roll I mean. Obviously you can perform it in live by stepping on a midi sustain pedal.  )

I find it kind of a pain to do by clicking and dragging the little dots. I wish there was a simple on/off command that snaps to the top or bottom.


----------



## Vik

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Is there any shortcut to raise/lower the sustain pedal cc in the piano roll?


Since sustain pedal movements are seen as region automation in Logic, at least one of these should do the trick:










But I just tried, and couldn't make any of them work. OTOH, I have reassigned some of the factory key commands to something else (and the above assignments are to be changed as well) – maybe you should try at your place and see if any of these key commands works there. (If they do, they still aren't ideal for what you want, since you'd need to click many times to achieve what you want.)


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Vik said:


> Since sustain pedal movements are seen as region automation in Logic, at least one of these should do the trick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I just tried, and couldn't make any of them work. OTOH, I have reassigned some of the factory key commands to something else (and the above assignments are to be changed as well) – maybe you should try at your place and see if any of these key commands works there. (If they do, they still aren't ideal for what you want, since you'd need to click many times to achieve what you want.)


Thanks @Vik . I spent a few minutes trying those out but wasn't able to get anything to work for the sustain pedal. But it does appear that I can adjust the value in the Event Menu, so maybe I will experiment with that. Also I can experiment with copying and pasting.


----------



## Vik

Two automation tips:

There's a key command (I use R, but I believe that the factory default is something else) which lets you switch between seeing Region Based Automation and Track Based Automation in the track list, which does the same as clicking on this icon:






But there's another useful thing that can be done with this icon as well: if you click on it with the alt (option), Logic will move all _visible_ region data to track automation (and vice versa). 

This means that you can forget the key commands for Move Visible Region Data to Track Automation and Move Visible Track Automation to Region and use the vacant brain space (and key commands) for something else.


----------



## S.M Hassani

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Is there any shortcut to raise/lower the sustain pedal cc in the piano roll? (While editing in the piano roll I mean. Obviously you can perform it in live by stepping on a midi sustain pedal.  )
> 
> I find it kind of a pain to do by clicking and dragging the little dots. I wish there was a simple on/off command that snaps to the top or bottom.



Check your DM, You get to find out first! 

Update:

We're expanding the Arkeon Custom LPX Template to include even more powerful MIDI Presets and tools. And yes it will include a lot of handy CC management shortcuts, including what Land of Missing Parts asked for:

View attachment NewMIDI Transforms.mp4


Arkeon owners will get them Free as part of Update 1.1  

We'll have an announcement on that soon!


----------



## jcrosby

Vik said:


> This isn't exactly a tip or trick, but nevertheless: I've recently seen some rumours about OSX Catalina maybe being released already on October 4th. Since backwards compatibility between Logic OS X currently (and in general?) means that Logic is compatible with the current (Mohave) and previous (High Sierra) MacOS version, and since High Sierra will possibly won't be the previous anymore from October 4th, it's probably a very good idea to download Mojave before October 4th, even if you're not planning to install it yet.



YES. You should do this with every OS for sure.

I even go a step further and immediately make a bootable installer since macOS installers now download assets instead of including all assets in the installer... Basically if there's a known stable build of the OS I make that my installer ASAP as I've found Apple's security updates to be problematic on several occasions, and I assume at some point Apple will just start forcing security updates as part of the install process...


----------



## yiph2

Hi!
Is there a way to make more keys appear in the piano roll (without dragging the piano roll up)
The keys are taking a lot of space... Thanks!


----------



## Vik

Hi – use the zoom function? In some situations, the Collapse mode (click the button which is orange the pic below) can also be very useful.


----------



## yiph2

Thanks, never saw that


----------



## yiph2

Sorry, still have questions.
In piano roll, when I click the playhead to the beginning, it automatically plays, and makes a loop. How do I stop this? Thanks!


----------



## Vik

yiph2 said:


> when I click the playhead to the beginning, it automatically plays, and makes a loop


That doesn't happen here. How do you click the playhead to the beginning?


----------



## Vik

Here's some info about the solo function in Logic. Please skip this post if everything works as expected for you.

For some years now, Logic hasn't had dedicated track solo – it has region solo and channel strip solo. This causes some confusion, like eg situations where you solo one track and two tracks are being soloed. The implementation of Solo Lock is also confusing, because there's no dedicated Solo Unlock command.

The Solo button in the _Control Bar_ controls Region Solo, and the same is true for the key command called Solo Mode (⌃S ). "Set Solo Lock Mode" (⌥S) also controls Region Solo. This is the Control Bar, with the solo button currently in Solo Lock mode:







Clear/Recall Solo above the track list controls Channel Strip solo:






The key command "Toggle Track Solo" actually toggles channel strip solo, and must exist only to help users find some kind of track solo function. In other words: "Toggle Channel Strip Solo" (S) and "Toggle Track Solo does the same thing".

Important: If nothing is mentioned about what kind of solo mode a command is about, it's about region solo.

Even more important: if you by mistake enable Solo Lock when a track is selected but no regions are selected, you won't hear anything. Logic has soloed no regions, because none were selected.


So - what's the difference between track and channel strip solo? You'll understand the difference if you create a new track with "New Track with _Same_ Channel Strip/Instrument" (⌃⇧↩ ) – a function that can be very useful. It creates new tracks in a way that's different from when you use 'New Track with _Duplicate_ Settings', because it uses that same channel strip (eg Instrument 3 or Audio 2) on another track. If you use the function, you'll find that using the command controlling track solo actually controls both these tracks, even if only one of them are selected because they use the same channel strip.

You can enable region solo with 'Set Solo Lock Mode', but the same command cannot remove that solo lock again – it is, as its same suggest, not a toggling command. You can also enable solo lock mode (which is about regions) by alt-clicking on the Solo button (in the control bar), but performing the same action again won't unlock it. This is maybe confusing, but there is some logic behind this: you disable solo lock by activating solo again. The problem is only that that's not an intuitive solution.

Also, if you use Solo to unlock the Solo Locked regions, then you also disable solo. That means that if you have selected a number ion regions before you enabled solo lock for them, you may forget which regions that just were soloed. That's where "Reselect Solo-Locked Regions" (⌥⇧S) comes in handy.

IMO there's certainly room for improvement in this area. One function I miss is a key command which simply unlock solo lock but keeps the solo mode, which could be implemented by combining "Solo" (which unlocks currently selected solo locked regions, but also removes solo mode) with "Reselect Solo-Locked Regions".


----------



## yiph2

Vik said:


> That doesn't happen here. How do you click the playhead to the beginning?


For this, in the piano roll, I just click to the beginning of the region, and it does that... (see first picture, when I click the playhead there, it automatically goes into the second picture. If I wanted to do the first picture again, I would have to drag the playhead to the beginning, or else it would become the second picture.)
And thanks for the explanation!


----------



## jcrosby

yiph2 said:


> For this, in the piano roll, I just click to the beginning of the region, and it does that... (see first picture, when I click the playhead there, it automatically goes into the second picture. If I wanted to do the first picture again, I would have to drag the playhead to the beginning, or else it would become the second picture.)
> And thanks for the explanation!


Yup, clicking the icon on the clip behaves this way. There's no way to change the behavior that I know of, you just use the space bar, or assign your control surface instead... I rarely use this. I also have key commands set so my MIDI editor is a floating window instead docked at the bottom of the screen. For some reason this helps me avoid quirky things like this that I'm not crazy about...


*You can also define how the playhead behaves* by holding down the play icon, you'll then see a list of behaviors you define. You can select as many of these simultaneously, or none. You have the following options:

Play from marquee selection: Playback will begin wherever/whenever the marquee tool is used to select a region.

Play from cycle: Beings playback at the beginning of the loop region.

Play from selected region: Should be self explanatory, the playhead follows selected clips.

Play from last locate position: This will rewind the playhead to the last place you started playback.

*Hierarchic Conditions*:

With none selected the playhead pauses when you hit stop, playback resumes where you stopped - "tape machine style"...

Once you select one or more you start to define the playhead behavior. Having more than one selected can be really useful, ex-Cubase users would probably use _play from selected region_ frequently since this is a popular way to navigate Cubase.

The hierarchy follows the list displayed. Marquee selection supersedes all, if no marquee selection is made loop points will take over (if a loop is enabled). If a loop is not enabled playback will follow any selected clips, if none of the conditions above are met playback will default to last locate position...

I typically use _play from cycle_ and _last locate position_ by default. If I'm in a project where I need to navigate a lot of clips I can enable _from regions_... Although it's probably Logic blasphemy I rarely use the marquee tool so I tend to leave this off.. Key commands tend to get me around without the marquee for the most part...







*The Stop/Rewind Icon also has a list of behaviors:*
These also follow the displayed hierarchy. Plus you have _jump_ behaviors, which happen when you hit return. (I've highlighted my defaults with bold...)

Stop
Stop and go to left locator
*Stop and go to last locate position*

Jump behaviors (I have all of these enabled. I want to say these are enabled by default but it's been a long time since I had to mess with these so I may be wrong..)

*Jump between marquee and project start
Jump between cycle and project start
Jump between selected region and project start
Jump between last locate and project start*







*Looping also has behavior choices:*
(Same deal, dropdown menu when click-and-holding the icon... It follows the hierarchy, or you can choose to select nothing...)

Auto Set Locators - The cycle region will set itself based on the following behaviors.

Marquee selection
Region Selection - (Also very Cubase-esque...)
Note Selection



*Save As Defaults:*

Once you have a transport behavior profile you like select _save as defaults_ in *each* dropdown.



*ALSO*: *The metronome has menus too!





*


----------



## yiph2

Thanks for the tips!
The problem is honestly really annoying, I always accidentally make it a loop...


----------



## jcrosby

yiph2 said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> The problem is honestly really annoying, I always accidentally make it a loop...


Setting your transport up the way you like should solve that for you... Last locate position's a big one if you don't have it enabled, and selected regions might be useful for you as well..


----------



## Vik

yiph2 said:


> The problem is honestly really annoying, I always accidentally make it a loop...


Are you sure you aren't clicking in the little "Enable Cycle and Play-icon", here?


----------



## yiph2

I am, because I need to click to the beginning of the section to play...
But I changed the settings so whenever I play, it starts at the beginning


----------



## Vik

I see. Maybe it would be better to use a key command. If you search for "go to" in the key command window, you'll see a lot of options, like Go to Selection Start, Go to Beginning of First Region and Go to Beginning. There's also Play from Beginning and Play from Selection.


----------



## Vik

Bounce slower than real time




Here's a tip about handling tracks that requires more computing power than your Mac can deliver. When bouncing, there's an option between real time bounce and offline bounce. People generally think that offline bounce can be a big time saver, because it can bounce a track/project faster than a real time bounce can. 

But there's another, maybe more useful function built into offline bounce(and freeze): Logic will user long time than needed if that's what it takes to bounce a project/track without hiccups or artefacts. This means that if you have tracks that don't play well when playing back the project in real time, they'll most likely play well if you bounce them offline (or freeze them). So if you have a demanding track with several layers of CPU/memory hungry material, the same tracks will sound great once the Mac is allowed to use as much time as it needs to process all the data - which of course often is difficult in real time.


----------



## tav.one

Many times offline-bounce bounces with hiccups and then bouncing it in realtime gets rid of those. How does that work?


----------



## Vik

tav.one said:


> Many times offline-bounce bounces with hiccups and then bouncing it in realtime gets rid of those. How does that work?


Sorry, Tav, I don't know.

Here's a tip about measuring average performance in Logic:


First, double click the performance meter:






Next, Control-Option-Command-_double_click inside the window that pops up. 

This will show you peak values. A click inside this window will toggle between peak and average (preceded by a little tilde*) values. 


* ~


----------



## Vik

"t is now possible to capture MIDI performances played while Logic is stopped."

From the list of news/changes in Logic Pro 10.5.


----------



## yiph2

What does that mean? I have no idea


----------



## Vik

It means that if even if Logic isn’t in record or play mode, you can save what you just played to a track by using a key command. Important improvement for people who often get ideas when the sequencer doesn’t run.


----------



## blinkofani

Vik said:


> It means that if even if Logic isn’t in record or play mode, you can save what you just played to a track by using a key command. Important if improvement for people who often get ideas when the sequencer doesn’t run.


To make a follow-up to JCrosby “drop-down” post and yours, if you enable the Capture Recording button in the transport it will also give you a drop down menu where you can choose if Capture will record when stopped or not(previous behaviour)...


----------



## yiph2

Hi, have another question!
When I make a multi-timbral instrument for Kontakt, it seems like only the 1st track can record automation, and the rest (2-16), will follow the master track. Is it possible to record automation for all of the tracks? Also, can I set those tracks to different buses? Thanks!


----------



## Living Fossil

yiph2 said:


> Hi, have another question!
> When I make a multi-timbral instrument for Kontakt, it seems like only the 1st track can record automation, and the rest (2-16), will follow the master track. Is it possible to record automation for all of the tracks? Also, can I set those tracks to different buses? Thanks!



With a single output instrument you have only one Volume lane.
(however, of course you can address every controller individually per midi channel).

If you want to tweak the main volume individually, you have to open Kontakt with multiple outs.


----------



## yiph2

Living Fossil said:


> With a single output instrument you have only one Volume lane.
> (however, of course you can address every controller individually per midi channel).
> 
> If you want to tweak the main volume individually, you have to open Kontakt with multiple outs.


Ok thanks!

And also, I have a very stupid question (sorry), so when I go to the score editor, every track has both treble and bass clefs, and was wondering how to remove one of the staves, so for violins there is only treble, while basses only have bass, thanks!


----------



## Vik

Logic Pro X: Assign staff styles to tracks


----------



## Kent

yiph2 said:


> Ok thanks!
> 
> And also, I have a very stupid question (sorry), so when I go to the score editor, every track has both treble and bass clefs, and was wondering how to remove one of the staves, so for violins there is only treble, while basses only have bass, thanks!








Assign staff styles to tracks, Logic Pro X Help


Assign staff styles to tracks You can assign a different staff style to each track in the score. Changing staff styles allows you to control the display of




logicpro.skydocu.com





::edit:: @Vik beat me to it...weird that I did not see that response until after I'd posted


----------



## yiph2

Thanks guys! Now I have a another stupid problem, every time I play my MIDI keyboard, it adds notes into the region, even if I don't press record (so like step input). It it really annoying as when I'm trying to play something, when I want to record, there is like a cluster of notes in the region. Any help? Thanks!


----------



## Living Fossil

yiph2 said:


> Thanks guys! Now I have a another stupid problem, every time I play my MIDI keyboard, it adds notes into the region, even if I don't press record (so like step input). It it really annoying as when I'm trying to play something, when I want to record, there is like a cluster of notes in the region. Any help? Thanks!



No offense, but there is a difference between "tricks and tips" and the most basic commands of a program.
There is a manual and there are search engines which should be used for questions like this.
Stealing the time of other people because of one is too lazy to do the basic homework should be avoided.


----------



## yiph2

Living Fossil said:


> No offense, but there is a difference between "tricks and tips" and the most basic commands of a program.
> There is a manual and there are search engines which should be used for questions like this.
> Stealing the time of other people because of one is too lazy to do the basic homework should be avoided.


Sorry, I have searched it on google and I couldn't find it before... Anyways, I've fixed the problem now


----------



## Vik

Maybe there's need for a separate thread with general Logic questions too?


----------



## anp27

Vik said:


> Maybe there's need for a separate thread with general Logic questions too?



Don't see a need for a separate thread. People ask general Logic questions pretty much all the time anyway on the main Your DAW section. And I agree with Living Fossil. This is a Tips and Tricks thread specifically.


----------



## Vik

Sure, it's a tips and tricks thread, and we should keep it that way, but finding the many already answers to Logic questions on this forum could be a tedious task. With a very long dedicated Logic Questions thread it could be difficult too, of course. And I guess we have more than 2000 Logic threads already, so maybe dedicated subforms for each of the main DAWs would be a better idea.


----------



## davidson

TIL that if you hover over a plugin name, it will show you if that plugin adds any latency.


----------



## davidson

I'm sure most of you are aware that you can choose to have the playhead play from selected region (see below), but annoyingly, if you have cycle enabled it takes priority and plays from there instead.

Well if you hit shift and space together, it'll ignore cycle and play from the selected region. Bonza!


----------



## BassClef

davidson said:


> I'm sure most of you are aware that you can choose to have the playhead play from selected region (see below), but annoyingly, if you have cycle enabled it takes priority and plays from there instead.
> 
> Well if you hit shift and space together, it'll ignore cycle and play from the selected region. Bonza!



Good tip... thanks. What I can not understand is... when I have cycle on... say it's set to an 8 bar range... when I start RECORD, but stop before the end of the 8 bars, Logic changes the cycle range to what I recorded. Can I may it STAY on 8 bars regardless of when I stop recording?


----------



## davidson

BassClef said:


> Good tip... thanks. What I can not understand is... when I have cycle on... say it's set to an 8 bar range... when I start RECORD, but stop before the end of the 8 bars, Logic changes the cycle range to what I recorded. Can I may it STAY on 8 bars regardless of when I stop recording?



It sounds like you have 'auto set locators' enabled in the cycle button dropdown.


----------



## MusiquedeReve

BassClef said:


> Thanks for posting that... quite a few good things covered in that video. I'm pretty new at Logic and VI orchestral work. Does all of his workflow port over to orchestral music? Such as... do you "gain stage" all tracks or just those with loud passages. For example, would you bring a very quiet violin passage up to his -18db average "sweet spot", or leave it alone?




I have been, and still am, confused by gain staging when it comes to virtual instruments - the more videos I watch about gain staging, the more I am confused


----------



## Ozinga

Hi,

Here is something in case you do not know 
You can drag midi or audio regions to desktop or to a folder and it gets bounced including tails.
If you want to create a single file from multiple regions on a track, just create a region container folder and drag that. (Control+Command+P)
Also you can create empty regions for Summing Stacks or Aux Tracks and you can drag those to desktop too which creates a stereo mix down of the included files. Great way to export stems.
Just a little note: The Summing Stack should not be collapsed so you can add an empty region to it.


----------



## Ozinga

EpicEsquire said:


> I have been, and still am, confused by gain staging when it comes to virtual instruments - the more videos I watch about gain staging, the more I am confused




Just do this : Safe to keep the loudest part of an instrument around -10. If it is too loud reduce it from the plugin itself. Or insert a logic gain plugin on the first slot.

Also if the track gets louder after you insert a plugin, reduce the output gain from the plugin to match the original level. You should do this even if you just add an eq.

This way you can also prevent tricking yourself that the plugin did something good  If after matching the levels it sounds the same remove the plugin 

If the plugin does not have output gain knob again just add a logic gain plugin and reduce the level.

Also keep an eye on the master fader and keep it peaking at max -6. If it is louder reduce every channel together but do not touch the master fader. Keep the master fader at zero all times.


----------



## G.Poncelet

You can finally use shortcuts for clip gain, thanks to "Gain Control", by Speakerfood.








GainControl Product Page







speakerfood.com





Very easy to set up, you can choose your own shortcuts for +1db, -1db, +3db, -3db and also go back to 0db.

Speakerfood also created a "plugin search function", that allows you to load a plugin by just entering its name, exactly like Pro Tools does, I believe.








PlugSearch Product Page


PlugSearch 2 is no longer available, and has been updated to PlugSearch 3. Support is still available for PlugSearch 2.




speakerfood.com


----------



## anderslink

If you have a repetitive task that you want to do inside logic (or in any app) you can automate it with Keyboard Maestro. If you can do it with your mouse you can automate it with KM. It is the one tool I have discovered in the last 5+ years that I can say is actually a game changer. I don't feel the need to learn Reaper because the combination of KM with Logic feels limitless.

This is probably not as much for composing as it is for sample library development. The task usually needs to be extremely repetitive with many iterations for it to be worth building a KM macro for. But I have also used it to quickly apply spectral repair to the ends of files in RX (there isn't a batch option to do that) or trigger sequences of keystrokes I use often.


----------



## Jean Wilder

Does anyone know how to turn off the automatic record enable on track selection? I find this so annoying and a workflow killer. I like to edit other tracks while my friend is playing in a part on the keyboard. If I click on other tracks and add fades, move stuff around while he is recording, it highlights the track and start adding midi. Why can’t I just select a track, select record enable and then move around to other tracks without worrying that it will record enable something else. Also, why does it record midi on an audio track?? I’m new to Logic and bouncing back and forth between it and Cubase before I commit to one. Thanks!!!


----------



## Dewdman42

Jean Wilder said:


> Does anyone know how to turn off the automatic record enable on track selection?



You can't

Best you can do in this situation is setup a route in the environment for your friend to play on the keyboard without going through the sequencer, so it will be kind of permanently wired for that (without recording them. Then you can mouse around all you want on the arrange page.




Jean Wilder said:


> Also, why does it record midi on an audio track?? I’m new to Logic and bouncing back and forth between it and Cubase before I commit to one. Thanks!!!


LogicPro tracks are Able to record and hold both audio and midi data universally.


----------



## Jean Wilder

Dewdman42 said:


> You can't
> 
> Best you can do in this situation is setup a route in the environment for your friend to play on the keyboard without going through the sequencer, so it will be kind of permanently wired for that (without recording them. Then you can mouse around all you want on the arrange page.
> 
> 
> 
> LogicPro tracks are Able to record and hold both audio and midi data universally.


Thanks! I’ll look into that. I know this is a tips and tricks forum, so I’ll move on. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## Living Fossil

Jean Wilder said:


> Does anyone know how to turn off the automatic record enable on track selection? I find this so annoying and a workflow killer. I like to edit other tracks while my friend is playing in a part on the keyboard. If I click on other tracks and add fades, move stuff around while he is recording, it highlights the track and start adding midi. Why can’t I just select a track, select record enable and then move around to other tracks without worrying that it will record enable something else. Also, why does it record midi on an audio track?? I’m new to Logic and bouncing back and forth between it and Cubase before I commit to one. Thanks!!!


What you can do, is disabling Logic's midi input with a simple switch button.
Therefore, you have to go into the wilderness of Logic's environment and put a switch between
the midi stream and the sequencer input. I've named the switch "Seq-in-Toggle" in the images below.
With the switch on ("x") the selected midi track receives an input. In the other state (dark) you can play on your keyboard without sending any data to Logic.

If i'd be in a situation where i need this, i would make a floating mini window that just contains this button. So it would always be there if i need it, without the need of diving into the Environment every time.


----------



## Dewdman42

Add to that, when the switch is engaged to block the midi input from hitting the sequencer, route it directly to an instrument channel where a plugin could be hosted and heard...but not recorded when used that way.


----------



## Jean Wilder

I want to record the midi, but not accidentally enable it on another channel when I work on other channels while it is recording.


----------



## Dewdman42

sorry, can't do that. It is what it is. LogicPro is very hardwired to direct incoming midi to the appropriate track by which track header is selected.


----------



## Jean Wilder

Dewdman42 said:


> sorry, can't do that. It is what it is. LogicPro is very hardwired to direct incoming midi to the appropriate track by which track header is selected.


I found a workaround. Turn all the summing folders, audio tracks, etc to midi channel 16. Keep midi controller on 1 and any virtual instruments on ch 1. Second, I can edit other tracks, add/remove plugins, etc so long as I don’t click the track header. I can access everything in the mixer without selecting the track. Hope Apple fixes this. Not sure why this would be a desired behavior. Hope that helps someone else with the same issue!


----------



## Dewdman42

It’s been that way for decades and they won’t change it


----------



## dflood

Jean Wilder said:


> Not sure why this would be a desired behavior.


Probably because many of us would find it annoying if a selected track was not automatically record enabled. Still, I guess it could be something defined in the preferences.


----------



## Alex Fraser

I have to admit, having used Logic for years it's never occurred to be that the record-arm behaviour should be any different. Maybe I'm already conditioned...


----------



## gst98

Alex Fraser said:


> I have to admit, having used Logic for years it's never occurred to be that the record-arm behaviour should be any different. Maybe I'm already conditioned...


yep same here. I find it a PITA when I use other DAWs and its not like this, it feels like too much extra clicking. I guess whatever you get used to that you prefer


----------



## Dewdman42

I think it ought to be able to be both ways. Cubase works both ways, for example. But anyway this topic has been brought up a thousand times over decades and this is just very inherent in how logicpro works, it might not be easy to change. It could involve reprogramming inner workings of the environment which are quite likely written originally in assembly, for example. Just a theory, who knows. Many logicpro fans would scream bloody murder if they took away that capability completely. DP is an example where this kind of feature is not there and it frustrates many first time users as they figure out how to set up and arm a track for recording explicitly. 

Anyway it is what it is and in my view unlikely to change any time soon.


----------



## davidson

davidson said:


> TIL that if you hover over a plugin name, it will show you if that plugin adds any latency.


Well this seems to be completely broken now on my system. Can anyone running 10.5.1 confirm whether it still works for them?


----------



## CCTM

davidson said:


> Well this seems to be completely broken now on my system. Can anyone running 10.5.1 confirm whether it still works for them?


Hi

I can confirm that it does work ( LPX 10.4.4, 10.5.1 and 10.6.1) on macOS 10.15.7 Catalina, and LPX 10.5.1 on macOS 10.14.6.

It does take a moment or 2 for the info to display

CCT


----------



## davidson

@CCTM Thanks for testing. I went in and had another look. It appears if you have quick help enabled (no idea why it was) the tooltips don't show. All good now


----------



## CCTM

davidson said:


> @CCTM Thanks for testing. I went in and had another look. It appears if you have quick help enabled (no idea why it was) the tooltips don't show. All good now


Quick help does seem to 'kill' this. Mad

CCT


----------



## Vik

This one is quite important. Sometimes, Logic shows one of the cores as fully loaded with activity:





The trick needed to get that last core less busy is to select an _empty_ track. The problem is that Logic doesn't really understand that we've done that, it keeps looking quite busy even if we selected a track with no instrument/output.

The solution is to stop and start playback. Once that's done, the performance meter instead looks like this:


----------



## marclawsonmusic

Vik said:


> The trick needed to get that last core less busy is to select an _empty_ track.


Great comment, @Vik... and one that bears repeating often.

My only thought is to clarify 'empty track'. It's not just a track without any regions - it's a track that does not have a Software Instrument loaded (which is what puts Logic in 'live mode' on that single core). 

I use an Audio track with no inputs or outputs for this. I suppose you could also use an empty External MIDI track (not assigned) as well.

Great tip!


----------



## Vik

marclawsonmusic said:


> My only thought is to clarify 'empty track'. It's not just a track without any regions - it's a track that does not have a Software Instrument loaded (which is what puts Logic in 'live mode' on that single core).


Sure, thats also important! There's various ways to create empty tracks, and as long as the performance meter looks empty, it works 

(Also related to the performance meter, for those who are interested: it comes in three different sizes, which may be useful if you need to look at it from a distance. Try with various modifiers.)


----------



## Dewdman42

I take it a step further. I create a external midi track then right click on it and reassign it to NO OUTPUT. I label it as SELECT BEFORE PLAY, so that I don’t forget.


----------



## Dewdman42

Vik said:


> (Also related to the performance meter, for those who are interested: it comes in three different sizes, which may be useful if you need to look at it from a distance. Try with various modifiers.)



This is a cool tip! my aging eyes thank you.


----------



## Vik

Dewdman42 said:


> This is a cool tip! my aging eyes thank you.


I see now that it was a mistake to put that info in small print.


----------



## Gaffable

Vik said:


> Also related to the performance meter, for those who are interested: it comes in three different sizes.


Here's how to view the three different sizes of the performance meter.

(1) Standard size: double click on the CPU box in Logic Pro's LCD panel.

(2) Bigger size: hold down SHIFT or CONTROL or OPTION or COMMAND while double clicking on the CPU box in the LCD panel.

(3) Biggest size: hold down CONTROL + OPTION while double clicking on the CPU box in the LCD panel.


I don't think that these keyboard and mouse combinations are documented in the Logic Pro user manual. At least, I couldn't find them.

@Vik has previously shared (in post #53 of this thread) another keyboard/mouse combo that allows you to switch between peak and average values in Logic Pro's performance meter.


----------



## Vik

Some may not be aware of 'Autoselect automation parameter in Read mode', which is available both as a key command and a menu option. (Or maybe most of you are aware of it... I'm not sure, because I don't remember if the default settings is to have it enabled disabled!)

Here's what it does: when this mode is enabled, the parameters you select in your VI will automatically be selected and displayed in your automation field:






This means that if you want to automate eg. the Mic 1 level, just clicking on that fader will display the same parameter in the track list.

⌘ Y
Together with "Automation: Cycle Through Used Parameters' (⌘ Y), it eases the automation workflow. The last one is also very useful in situations where you want to look at different automation parameters at the same time, but can't do that (because the piano roll and score editor shows only one at a time) or don't want to (because you have limited vertical screen space in the main window).


----------



## Ozinga

After watching the Library tutorial on the other thread, I realized that the Patch merge function is not mentioned. 
If you go the the settings cogwheel below the library window, you can enable patch merging. 
Meaning, when you replace a patch, you can keep certain things untouched. For example keep the inserts or sends but change the instrument only.


----------



## kingminotaur

II


ironbut said:


> Thanks Vik.
> That last one is like Trim in Pro Tools and I've been hoping there was something like it in Logic.
> Super useful for someone like me who always has to go back and "trim" the volume after riding the fader just the way I want it but the other tracks in the mix eventually push it into the background.


IIUC , one can use a stock Logic Gain plugin for automation, so you don't have to mess with existing fader automation, also for pseudo-soloing. I guess you could have two or more on a track for multiple purposes though I haven't tried that.


----------



## AEF

Anyone know if there is a way to disable the colorized shading and track stack labeling in the arrange area when using track stacks? See attached picture. Classic small inconsequential thing that irritates me all day lol.


----------



## yiph2

You would need to change the colours of the track stacks


----------



## AEF

yiph2 said:


> You would need to change the colours of the track stacks


except there is no translucent or grey offered.


----------



## yiph2

AEF said:


> except there is no translucent or grey offered.


Oh right. This is so strange


----------



## Vik

AEF said:


> except there is no translucent or grey offered.


True, and unfortunately, there's no black, white or user definable colours either. I also miss plain signal red and various variations of brown/beige.


----------



## MarcusD

Is there a way to take Summed Track Stacks, and move them into regular folders? - New to logic BTW, just trying it out since getting a Mac.


----------



## Dewdman42

google around, there is a weird procedure you can follow to create nested folders in some way that is not officially supported.. I don't personally bother with it so I can't remember the exact steps..


----------



## Marsen

MarcusD said:


> Is there a way to take Summed Track Stacks, and move them into regular folders? - New to logic BTW, just trying it out since getting a Mac.



Yes, you select these Summed Track Stacks and right click for a Folder stack.
Within this "normal folder", you can copy as much summing track stacks, as you like. 
It doesn't work the other way around.


----------



## OleJoergensen

Ive set up a short cut for midi volume but after an Logic update, maybe an year ago, it now changes to track volume instead of region midi volume. I cant figure out how fix this.
Anyone who can help?


----------



## Kent

AEF said:


> Anyone know if there is a way to disable the colorized shading and track stack labeling in the arrange area when using track stacks? See attached picture. Classic small inconsequential thing that irritates me all day lol.


this is one of my favorite things about how stack colors work! too funny


----------



## Duncan Krummel

OleJoergensen said:


> Ive set up a short cut for midi volume but after an Logic update, maybe an year ago, it now changes to track volume instead of region midi volume. I cant figure out how fix this.
> Anyone who can help?


Have you checked the key commands settings? You may need to recreate that exact command.


----------



## DavoM

Here's one for you. When bouncing Regions in Place, I'd love to be able to make sure that each bounce ends up on the same track, rather me having to drag the bounces onto the same track afterwards. When I select Bounce Regions, there is an option to Bounce to 'selected track' but it's always greyed out, and I've never figured out how to select which track I'm bouncing to. Can anyone shed any light?


----------



## Living Fossil

DavoM said:


> Here's one for you. When bouncing Regions in Place, I'd love to be able to make sure that each bounce ends up on the same track, rather me having to drag the bounces onto the same track afterwards. When I select Bounce Regions, there is an option to Bounce to 'selected track' but it's always greyed out, and I've never figured out how to select which track I'm bouncing to. Can anyone shed any light?


You have to select the track you want your region to be on. In that case it's not greyed out.


----------



## DavoM

Thank you. It doesn't seem to work that way for some reason. If I select the track I want to bounce to then I can't select the region that I want to bounce. Likewise, if I do Ctrl-B, the tracks on the Main Arrange Window grey out and are unselectable. I'm sure I'm missing something obvious here. It would improve my workflow no end if I could solve this..


----------



## Living Fossil

DavoM said:


> Thank you. It doesn't seem to work that way for some reason. If I select the track I want to bounce to then I can't select the region that I want to bounce. Likewise, if I do Ctrl-B, the tracks on the Main Arrange Window grey out and are unselectable. I'm sure I'm missing something obvious here. It would improve my workflow no end if I could solve this..


Post screenshots of what you're doing. It will probably make it easier to figure out what you're doing wrong.


----------



## DavoM

Thank you. The first Screenshot as you can see is me going to bounce. The only option appears to be to create a New Track. Nothing I click will make a difference and allow me to select an existing track. I'm reaching it via Ctrl-B.


----------



## Living Fossil

DavoM said:


> Thank you. The first Screenshot as you can see is me going to bounce. The only option appears to be to create a New Track. Nothing I click will make a difference and allow me to select an existing track.



You should do what i have written:
Select the track where the audio file goes. (in your case "Audio 10")
Then select the region.
I'll post a screenshot in a minute.


----------



## Living Fossil

Here is a screenshot:


----------



## DavoM

Aha! Thank you again. I can get this to work with the trackpad (go to Audio 10 then Ctrl-B, followed by selecting Bounce in Place from the Menu). However, I can't get this to work from the Ctrl B shortcut alone. It's the workflow of hitting Ctrl-B with the using the dropdown that I'm hoping for, but your suggestion has been a massive help. LF, you are a gent - thank you!


----------



## Living Fossil

DavoM said:


> Aha! I can get this to work with the trackpad (go to Audio 10 then Ctrl-B, followed by selecting Bounce in Place from the Menu). However, I can't get this to work from the Ctrl B shortcut alone. Is this possible?


I use a shortcut myself. It works as long as you select an existing audio track (where it goes).
And you need to select the region you want to bounce.


----------



## DavoM

Living Fossil said:


> I use a shortcut myself. It works as long as you select an existing audio track (where it goes).


That's where I'm losing you - if I select track 'Audio 10' first and then try to select the region I'm trying to bounce, it deselects the track in favour of the Region. Likewise if I go to Audio 10 and hit Ctrl B, I get an error message because of course, I haven't selected a region and get the following error message.


----------



## Living Fossil

DavoM said:


> That's where I'm losing you - if I select track 'Audio 10' first and then try to select the region I'm trying to bounce, it deselects the track in favour of the Region. Likewise if I go to Audio 10 and hit Ctrl B, I get an error message because of course, I haven't selected a region and get the following error message.


Ok, i guess it's because you have the option "autoselect track when choosing a region" (or similar) activated.
I have turned that off for many reasons.


----------



## DavoM

Eureka! Thank you so much for your help LF.


----------



## Yogevs

This video genuinely had at least 3 things I didn't know and are actually very helpful!


----------



## Trevor Meier

Is there a way to show/hide automation for only the selected tracks? I find it cumbersome that all tracks show automation by default, taking up a lot of screen real estate. I'd prefer some way to "zoom in" on the current track and its automation only.

I've found this thread incredibly useful. Thanks everyone!


----------



## samphony

Trevor Meier said:


> Is there a way to show/hide automation for only the selected tracks? I find it cumbersome that all tracks show automation by default, taking up a lot of screen real estate. I'd prefer some way to "zoom in" on the current track and its automation only.
> 
> I've found this thread incredibly useful. Thanks everyone!



Just use the editor and enable automation there!

Meaning double click the audio region and hit A then if you have it enabled any parameter you click with the mouse will automatically show up in the automation lane


----------



## Trevor Meier

Yes, aware I can open automation in the editor. I’m asking about using the main arrange window. At times it’s helpful to edit automation in reference to the rest of the arrangement, but with all tracks automation expanded not many tracks fit on screen.


----------



## CCTM

Trevor Meier said:


> Yes, aware I can open automation in the editor. I’m asking about using the main arrange window. At times it’s helpful to edit automation in reference to the rest of the arrangement, but with all tracks automation expanded not many tracks fit on screen.


Hi Try using Track Zoom ( default key command Control Z)... this will zoom in on the selected track vertically, so that you can see the automation on that track only.

CCT


----------



## Trevor Meier

CCTM said:


> Hi Try using Track Zoom ( default key command Control Z)... this will zoom in on the selected track vertically, so that you can see the automation on that track only.
> 
> CCT


Brilliant! I had tried that without success but I was doing it in the wrong order. The secret is to have *no* automation showing before using track zoom. So, Ctrl-Z then press A. 

Automation will show only for the zoomed track while others maintain their zoom level. I do wish track zoom worked for all selected tracks tho.


----------



## Vik

Not exactly a tip, but here are the release notes for Logic 10.7:






Logic Pro release notes


Learn about the enhancements and improvements in the most recent versions of Logic Pro.



support.apple.com


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Vik said:


> Not exactly a tip, but here are the release notes for Logic 10.7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logic Pro release notes
> 
> 
> Learn about the enhancements and improvements in the most recent versions of Logic Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> support.apple.com


WOW that really is a long list. 
Now all I look forward to is proper multi-port support and multi lane automation editing

I have Cubase for when I want multi-port, but Logic have really got my eyes on their DAW again now


----------



## eakwarren

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> proper multi-port support


From the 10.7 release notes:



> The Track Inspector now offers separate MIDI input and output port settings.


----------



## lettucehat

eakwarren said:


> From the 10.7 release notes:



May I ask what the primary applications might be among those who were waiting for this?


----------



## eakwarren

lettucehat said:


> May I ask what the primary applications might be among those who were waiting for this?


Logic had a limitation where it could only record up to 16 channels of midi at a time. The “midi bottleneck” it was called. Recording orchestral tutti with a tool like Divisimate required workarounds.


----------



## lettucehat

eakwarren said:


> Logic had a limitation where it could only record up to 16 channels of midi at a time. The “midi bottleneck” it was called. Recording orchestral tutti with a tool like Divisimate required workarounds.



Ah, this is the big thing Divisimate was talking about. I own it so I’m happy then I guess. Looking forward to finally using it!


----------



## Dewdman42

For those of you using it, is there a way to completely disable the midi I out to a track even if and when it’s selected? Like assign NONE to the port or something like that?

I doubt it but just asking…


----------



## eakwarren

Dewdman42 said:


> For those of you using it, is there a way to completely disable the midi I out to a track even if and when it’s selected? Like assign NONE to the port or something like that?
> 
> I doubt it but just asking…


Yes, options include Off, All, Internal & Remote, in addition to all your regular midi ports. And you can set a different midi out channel for the track effectively doing what the Modifier midiFX would do.


----------



## alcorey

eakwarren said:


> Logic had a limitation where it could only record up to 16 channels of midi at a time. The “midi bottleneck” it was called. Recording orchestral tutti with a tool like Divisimate required workarounds.


Do you know if this means it might now be possible to import the midi from Opus Orchestrator directly into Logic?


----------



## eakwarren

alcorey said:


> Do you know if this means it might now be possible to import the midi from Opus Orchestrator directly into Logic?


I don't have Opus so I can't check, sorry.


----------



## Dewdman42

Not directly you’ll still have to pipe the midi over iac back into logic but with this new feature then at least you can perhaps set things up so that you won’t get a midi feedback loop with less environment complication


----------



## OleJoergensen

Im not sure if this is the right forum. Its more a qustion then sharing tips and tricks...

I tried Spatial audio shortly and wants to return to stereo. I moved the Atmos plug in and changed al output to stereo but the master still has 7.1 output….
How do I change to stereo?

There is a Stereo out I can bounce from, so its not a big problem, its more about knowing…


----------



## gst98

OleJoergensen said:


> Im not sure if this is the right forum. Its more a qustion then sharing tips and tricks...
> 
> I tried Spatial audio shortly and wants to return to stereo. I moved the Atmos plug in and changed al output to stereo but the master still has 7.1 output….
> How do I change to stereo?
> 
> There is a Stereo out I can bounce from, so its not a big problem, its more about knowing…


If you go to _Mix>Dolby Atmos_ and then change it back to stereo does that work?


----------



## OleJoergensen

gst98 said:


> If you go to _Mix>Dolby Atmos_ and then change it back to stereo does that work?


Thank you for replying.
Under Mix- Dolby there is only surround settings…


----------



## gst98

OleJoergensen said:


> Thank you for replying.
> Under Mix- Dolby there is only surround settings…


In the drop-down menu, I get Off and Spacial Audio. Do you still get that when it's enabled?


----------



## OleJoergensen

gst98 said:


> In the drop-down menu, I get Off and Spacial Audio. Do you still get that when it's enabled?


Yes, it looks the same here but still Master surround...


----------



## gst98

OleJoergensen said:


> Yes, it looks the same here but still Master surround...


From a search on google it seems the master will automatically switch as long as all the tracks going to the master are stereo.


----------



## OleJoergensen

gst98 said:


> From a search on google it seems the master will automatically switch as long as all the tracks going to the master are stereo.


Thank you for your help . 
I must have overseen a surround out…


----------



## martingeyer

anyone knows how to copy midi cc1 data from a track to another track or to multiple tracks ? or is cc data from the region and not the track? thanks.


----------



## BassClef

Yes...

1) select the region you wish to copy from.
2) open the piano roll 
3) open the controller data window. It will appear below the piano roll.
4) click-drag to highlight the cc data you want to copy.
5) press command-C to copy
6) select the region in the other track you wish to paste to.
7) in the piano roll, move the playhead to the measure or bar where your paste will begin.
8) press command-V to paste the midi data.


----------



## martingeyer

thanks, that was really helpful. I also wanted to have like one cc1 automation controlling 4 different tracks, is that possible? that would spare me a lot of time because im always using the same automation in these 4 specific tracks. copying to every track every time I make a change in one of the tracks is not very productive I think.


----------



## Vik

BassClef said:


> 1) select the region you wish to copy from.
> 2) open the piano roll
> 3) open the controller data window. It will appear below the piano roll.
> 4) click-drag to highlight the cc data you want to copy.
> 5) press command-C to copy
> 6) select the region in the other track you wish to paste to.
> 7) in the piano roll, move the playhead to the measure or bar where your paste will begin.
> 8) press command-V to paste the midi data.


I wish this was simpler in Logic. Selecting some nodes in the main window and copy them should be all that was needed before performing a paste.


----------



## BassClef

martingeyer said:


> thanks, that was really helpful. I also wanted to have like one cc1 automation controlling 4 different tracks, is that possible? that would spare me a lot of time because im always using the same automation in these 4 specific tracks. copying to every track every time I make a change in one of the tracks is not very productive I think.


That would be great, but I do not think it is possible in Logic. However, I am far from being a Logic Wizard!


----------



## gst98

martingeyer said:


> thanks, that was really helpful. I also wanted to have like one cc1 automation controlling 4 different tracks, is that possible? that would spare me a lot of time because im always using the same automation in these 4 specific tracks. copying to every track every time I make a change in one of the tracks is not very productive I think.


If you arm multiple tracks and record at the same time it does this. But the midi data also has to be the same of course.

You can also copy paste cc data through the normal automation screen that may be faster when doing multiple tracks.

Also look into transformation sets. You can set up shortcuts that will select CC or midi, copy, paste, transfer cc1 to 11 and a million other time saving things.


----------



## Vik

If you have 3-4 hours you don't know what to do with:


----------



## Vik

gst98 said:


> Not sure how, but I previously hadn't heard any mention of it (nor is it in the patch notes) but Logic can now change buffer size freely without the need to reload the session. This is huge!


Just tried that with Logic 10.6.3 and Big Sur 11.6.1 – but it _did_ reload when I changed the buffer size?


----------



## gst98

Vik said:


> Just tried that with Logic 10.6.3 and Big Sur 11.6.1 – but it _did_ reload when I changed the buffer size?


in 10.7/10.7.1. Apparently, there are sometimes bugs when doing it in old projects, but new projects going forward should be fine

edit: having said that, the buffer didn't actually change size until I pressed apply. Maybe this isn't real afterall


----------



## Soundhound

gst98 said:


> in 10.7/10.7.1. Apparently, there are sometimes bugs when doing it in old projects, but new projects going forward should be fine
> 
> edit: having said that, the buffer didn't actually change size until I pressed apply. Maybe this isn't real afterall


You always had to hit Apply for it to change, I'm pretty sure...


----------



## gst98

Soundhound said:


> You always had to hit Apply for it to change, I'm pretty sure...


Yeah, but when you press apply my session still reloads, so this must have been inaccurate info


----------



## Soundhound

gst98 said:


> Yeah, but when you press apply my session still reloads, so this must have been inaccurate info


Sorry, yes that’s what i meant. Sounds like same behavior as before, it ha to reload the whole session when changing the buffer size.


----------



## Alvaro PaivaB

gst98 said:


> Not sure how, but I previously hadn't heard any mention of it (nor is it in the patch notes) but Logic can now change buffer size freely without the need to reload the session. This is huge!
> 
> edit: maybe wrong


Still reloading here. Monterey + Logic 10.7.1.


----------



## Ivan M.

Is there a way to disable that stupid screen flashing?


----------



## Emanuel Fróes

Gaffable said:


> Here's how to view the three different sizes of the performance meter.
> 
> (1) Standard size: double click on the CPU box in Logic Pro's LCD panel.
> 
> (2) Bigger size: hold down SHIFT or CONTROL or OPTION or COMMAND while double clicking on the CPU box in the LCD panel.
> 
> (3) Biggest size: hold down CONTROL + OPTION while double clicking on the CPU box in the LCD panel.
> 
> 
> I don't think that these keyboard and mouse combinations are documented in the Logic Pro user manual. At least, I couldn't find them.
> 
> @Vik has previously shared (in post #53 of this thread) another keyboard/mouse combo that allows you to switch between peak and average values in Logic Pro's performance meter.


Wow, for THIS does a like button exist.


----------



## Vik

A little disclaimer: I mentioned in an earlier post that can could drag images into the track (from the desktop, from webpages etc) to convert them into track icons, and also that they _automatically_ would end up in the folder for user icons (for further use). The latter function seems to have been removed.


----------



## Dewdman42

I didn't even know we could drag images into the track icon on the mixer without having to add them to LogicPro's reusable area to begin with. That is actually very useful...thanks. Can take photos of people and use their mug shots on the spot...


----------



## Emanuel Fróes

Dewdman42 said:


> I didn't even know we could drag images into the track icon on the mixer without having to add them to LogicPro's reusable area to begin with. That is actually very useful...thanks. Can take photos of people and use their mug shots on the spot...


i did this with a violist that played a piece of mine  i put her face in the track hahah


i use this trick all the time. It is not so un-intuitive, since there is a + button on the window anyway. To change all icons in bulk , select tracks and clich on the image you want


----------



## Begfred

I Just discovered a new one!
It is possible to change articulations on multiple tracks and regions in one step even if you have different articulation sets.
When you select two regions on different tracks with different articulation sets, the articulation menu in the midi editor is not accessible...




But if you open the contextual menu with right click on multiple selected notes, you can change the articulation all in once.




Now, the articulation will change according to the articulation ID number. So if your art sets are all set on the same scheme, it will choose the equivalent articulation. Babylonewaves sets for example are made on the UACC model, so Long is always ID 1, legato ID 20, Staccato ID 40 and so on.


----------



## Begfred

And another small one.
You can drag multiple patches from the finder to the main window (in the tracks names section)


----------



## Ozinga

Here is one to split an audio region by transients fast;

Place the marque tool on the audio region but do not select range, just a tiny line.
Now with left/right arrows and delete key you can split it by transients really fast


----------



## samphony

You can also assign a key command to „Slice at Transient Markers“ to quickly slice regions.


----------



## IFM

Not sure if this was posted already, but thanks to @Vik for this extremely useful tip.



> Maybe the following will be a useful tip for some, since it doesn't require opening the Event List or any other editor:
> 
> In Logic's main window, if you look at a region with some CC data, hold dow the alt key while you select a different CC (eg. Expression instead if Modulation). Do this (see image) where it says "Ch 1: Mod".
> 
> Then this window pops up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make your choice, and you're done.


----------



## Vik

Here's another one, for those who haven't discovered it yet: When Zoom Focused Track is enabled, the track which is selected becomes taller than the others.











'Zoom Focused Track' is in the View menu in the main window. The key command is Control Z, which also works for Rows.


----------

